

Show HN: Scrapple – A framework for creating semi-automatic web extractors - alexmathew16
https://github.com/scrappleapp/scrapple

======
daureg
Sorry it's not related, but what tool did you use to get your plagiarism
report in the documentation?
[https://scrapple.readthedocs.org/en/latest/#plagiarism-
repor...](https://scrapple.readthedocs.org/en/latest/#plagiarism-report)

~~~
harishb93
The plagiarism report was generated using "Turnitin". It is an online
plagiarism checker that can be used to generate plagiarism reports for
students and educators who would want to publish research papers. It requires
a paid account.

------
alexmathew16
Scrapple is a framework for creating web scrapers and web crawlers according
to a key-value based configuration file. It provides a CLI to run the script
on a given JSON-based configuration input.

I built this along with a friend, as part of a project. I would love
suggestions and feedback !

~~~
masukomi
suggestion: please add clues

* Clues such as how the hell "key-value based configuration files" have anything to do with web scraping (without making people view the source)

* Clues such as why anyone should bother using this (or even if it's worth considering for their tasks)

* Clues as to what form this "framework" takes.

* Clues as to what functionality it provides

* Clues as to what i have to do to make it scrape something...

In short. Please watch this 5 minute talk, contemplate the implications, and
update the readme:
[https://youtu.be/23xzRCoDZf4](https://youtu.be/23xzRCoDZf4) You do have a
readme, but you may as well not, because it doesn't really tell me much.

~~~
heyalexej
I came here to say the same. The walls of texts look very impressive to the
eye but after reading a few pages I have no idea where this is going. I am
scraping on a daily basis so I am very interested to see what it does and how
it will make my life and the lifes of others who might potentially need this
any better.

It would be awesome if you could create a video tutorial that goes through the
process of setting up a project and getting the first tiny bit of data out of
it. I'd be more than willing to help you with this if you can show me how to
get started. I am sure I can figure this out somehow but time is a valuable
asset.

Scrapers are in huge demand as you can see on projects like Scrapy, Pyspider
and the like so it would be a pity if this one goes down unnoticed.

~~~
alexmathew16
Thank you for your interest !

I have put a tutorial in the project documentation
[[http://scrapple.readthedocs.org/en/latest/#experimentation-r...](http://scrapple.readthedocs.org/en/latest/#experimentation-
results)]. I understand how a video tutorial would be more helpful.

It would be great if you could give some advice/suggestions on how to do the
video tutorial.

------
alexmathew16
I've updated the readme of the repository, to cover basic information on how
to use Scrapple.

